# Stupid turbo gauge question.



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

This is a sheer curiosity question. I have a n/a digidash z31 and i'm swapped the turbo into it. I bought a seperate boost gauge and all that jazz, works great, runs great, i'm happy. My question is...in the turbo 86 models, where the hell did they put the turbo gauge. Cause as far as i know, all that year came with the acceleration gauge and the compass, and all the clusters i find look the same...was there a turbo gauge in the cluster somewhere or what? Anybody have a picture by any chance? Like i said, just curious.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

The digital cars used the Y axis of the tach as the boost gauge


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.differences.shtml#instruments


----------

